# Your favorite pictures.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I love this thread already. I spent about 4 hours the other day scanning some really old pix onto the computer, cropping, and editing them to restore color and such.

This is my first real horse Buck. This is how I learned to ride too. (I'm the baby by the way)









Then I grew up on him and had to babysit my cousins.









I have too many pictures to choose a favorite. You are more than welcome to look through all my hundreds. 
Pictures by smrobs - Photobucket


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Your such a cute little buckaroo smrobs! Mine are all on my old computer :-(

OK I"ll add one of my favorites that I can get to. I got a T-shirt printed with this photo so I must like it.









And heres one of me with the picture I like on the T-shirt :lol:


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I just recently took this pic of my mare. I just liked the angle of it and how relaxed she is....of course that's because she is eating. That girl loves her food.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Here are some of my favorites

First is my first ride on Spirit at the vacation dude ranch.
Second is my mom's first ride on him.
Third is my fav pic of all  <3


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hahaha There are alot of fave pics!

EDIT: I don't know what happened to the pics, I'll fix it soon.


----------



## PaintLegacey RR (Apr 15, 2009)

well this picture is my all time favorite because its the highest award ive ever won, and that is 2005 Miss New England Pinto Sweetheart. I won it on my first pinto show horse Prisilla Dot Com and boy when i won i thought it couldnt of been true.  i love my girl<3


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I love these pictures...









This one because I think he just looks so darn cute.









This one because he finally, FINALLY looks like he's supposed to.









And this one because I think we make a pretty cute couple. :wink:


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

hahah this is me (middle) and my friends on her pony! hahah poor thing!

my "puppy" trying to chase me

i love my girl!

me and my friends.

our very first show!!!!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I have a few favs... 

First, Cinder giving a hearty buck - LOVE it because of my position and how much effort she put into it!









Next a good pat after a short ride the day I bought her back.









About 10 minutes after unloading her...I love her "get away from me" look!









Cinder's all archy and Eve's all curious...it was their first time meeting each other!









Eve meeting my dog, Tika.









Eve as a yearling, learning to trust me.









Not a pic, but my FAVORITE vid of Eve to date...worth watching, you'll giggle too!


This one's in the top 3 for Dove - one of her best jumps!









Also in the top 3, she's like "meh..."









This is Szerina, my best friend and I bought her kind of as a rescue...within a year we calmed her nerves, turned her around, and we think gave her a new look on life. I miss her.









Szerina again









I love the angle of this one, this is Justus.









Quiet moment...









This is Bandit, an appy gelding I had for a short time...I ADORE this picture. He looks nice and I have a HUGE smile...good times.









Bandit and the woman that bought him from me, I just love how he's snuggling her...









That's all for now, there are more but there's a limit as to how many pics per post *giggle* I have way too many favs!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

GAH...I really need to start checking who is signed in when I use Miko's computer...sorry! :lol: The last post by "her" in this thread was me...although I'm sure she'll add her favs later on!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

awww, every one has such lovely pictures i will put some of my pictures on here soon. i knew this thread would be very popular. awww.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a few of Willow and I from a few weeks ago
























I love this one because she was following me around with snow on her nose








This ones kinda weird, haha. It shows how much of a dork she is, with a branch sticking out of her mouth 








This one I took on my phone








And one of her chasing the cat lol









I'll stop now haha


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Old picture of my riding a horse named Jasmine (with donkey ears) - Horse shows are tiring!










My mare and I - I wish this was better quality.










Tried for years to make my mare a hunter.. and the last show I do with her?










Love her


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I love this photo!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

LOL at post on MacabreMikolaj account.

Wheres the incentive?
The incentive is stuck to my &(*^&$* shoe!!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Trinity said:


> LOL at post on MacabreMikolaj account.
> 
> Wheres the incentive?
> The incentive is stuck to my &(*^&$* shoe!!


 
LOL I just forgot to log her out and me in! Sorry! Sorry again for the language  I nearly tripped and that would've spooked her into hating the tarp! LOL


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ROFL. Quit posting on my account! Haha, that would be me video taping her "incentive" and laughing. I forgot about that vid, we laughed a long time over that one.

My favs!









My sister riding my old Arab gelding Playboy









My sister and Playboy the day he left









Me barrel racing Zierra's dam Zena









Me jumping Zena









Zierra about three years ago









Me and Zierra having a "moment" :lol:









Picture I took of Shay-las cousin jumping for the first time on Zierra









Me with Szerina, the horse me and Shay-la "rescued"









A "professional" picture taken by a friend of me and Zierra









Another "professional" pic of me and Zierra









Me and Zierra riding

Haha, I could post a TON more, but I'll cut myself off for now :lol: We have so many Photobucket accounts already it's absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

fantastic pics evreyone!!!


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

My turn my turn! lol I've got a couple too.

Star, my rescued 3 year old, she's adorable with her quirky ears.









Smile for the camera! (this was my first EVER horse smile pic of her!)









My favorite eye shot.









One of my friends walked by her and she didn't exactly like him. (she's slightly nervous of men)









And Star just being beautiful. =)

















*Sorry there's so many, couldn't choose just one! lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I love Star's frostbitten ears. They really give her character. Nice white around her eye too.  She looks possessed in that one. LOL


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

Thank you! I think they give her a bit more character too. lol We think that the picture with my friend in it is her impersonation of a wild horse. hehe


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

The Boy's.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

This a friend of our's young daughter and one of their STB fillies


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

George asking for FOOD!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I love these two.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I also wanted to add that this is such a great thread!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I absolutely love my man! 











I love this picture - 


















































































I hate that this one is blurry:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

So many favorites! 

First off here is the first horse I ever actually owned. He was a tb/friesian cross. I thought he looked a bit like a mule, but he moved like a friesian. His name was Donavin, he ended up being too much horse for me at the time and was sold.



















So then I got my QH gelding Dunny aka All Dunn Dealing. He was a grandson of Hollywood Dun It. I traded him for my TB gelding.









the day he arrived, 3 years ago.









whatcha doin?


















You bring me food now?









Pink was totally his color!









Us being super cool western style









He's running away with meeeee! no really...he was...









The only quite moment I think we had at that show. Something had him acting super crazy this whole show.

And now my new TB gelding Rocket








This shows his beautiful trot.









He has such a cute face!









Bad cellphone picture...









We match!









Getting up after a roll


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

this is the first horse i leased after not riding for 10 years. his name is chubby. he was a 16 year old chestnut quarter horse








this is my second lease, storm. she was a 10 year old quarter horse and had not been really ridden in months so she had to relearn everything. when she was younger, she won a lot of ribbons in the showring but now she's just really lazy








and this is the love of my life. i love sitting in the grass and just watching him. i could do it all day.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

*my turn lol*

Here is my brumby mare angel and me jumping bareback my avie is another fave too









bit of fun









stable pic









crystal stable pic









angel and gerrie another fave


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I call this one...'Sit Jakie Boy Sit! Good Boy!'


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

o cool


>


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

anymore pics guys there should be even more lol


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

more pic plz


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

One of my definate favorites of Rainy:

My other favorite of Rainy and Sonny:

I have a lot more, but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Receiving kisses (Comet and Rev):


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Evening shots:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I love this one of Vic because of the lighting and it shows the features of his face really nicely. Even though he's got a mouthful of grass. lol










I like this one because he's like, "meh... get off." You can tell he's super enthusiastic about working, right? XD










Funny pic of Vic yawning and Norman looking sleepy. I work them so hard. *sarcasm*










And my beauties together by the arena. I wish it wasn't in a ditch, though. Oh, well. And yes, they have nylon halters on in the pasture. That's because I was with them the whole time and it was only for a little while. The BO likes not having to mow the grass by the arena. lol










Close up of Norman... Yeah.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Other horse shots:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Shadow Pics!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Goofy shots!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

nice gorgeous horses


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh god I could be here forever posting pictures! I will only put a few though .

Celeste...








Thumper and a boarder's horse...








My very first bareback ride on Thumper (today lol)...








Wow- I only put 3 pictures- I usually post like 20! I have sooo many favorites.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

My current favorite photo.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow Rissa that is an amazing picture! I love the horse's saddle pad and other tack, too! It looks stunning on him.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

anrz said:


> Wow Rissa that is an amazing picture! I love the horse's saddle pad and other tack, too! It looks stunning on him.



Thank you.  That is a dutch Friesian mare named Liska. The saddle pad, and breast collar and reins cover I made by hand.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

G and K's Mom said:


> The Boy's.


Oh goodness! They're nearly identical! How absolutely adorable are they?


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

WSArabians said:


> Goofy shots!


LOL!!! It looks like a bug just bit him and he desperately needs a scratch!


----------

